
In Russia, hypersonic rivalry feeds suspicions and arrests - peter_d_sherman
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6474/136
======
m0zg
TSNIIMASH is one of Russia's primary space research bureaus. If someone
"transmitted their research findings" about hypersonic rockets out of e.g.
Lockheed or Boeing, their ass would be in prison in the US, too, under ITAR.

Although, of course, there's a complication to this picture. At least in the
US scientists are paid pretty well. In Russia that's not the case, scientists
are paid peanuts, and working outside their "main" job is a matter of
survival.

Case in point, their job board:
[http://www.tsniimash.ru/career/careers/competitive_vacancies...](http://www.tsniimash.ru/career/careers/competitive_vacancies/).
The salaries are listed in rubles. 60000RUR ($977.40) per month is pretty
laughable in Moscow.

~~~
dsabanin
Please, read the article before posting your usual whataboutism:

"As _project coordinator for TsNIIMash_ , Kudryavtsev transmitted research
findings to the foreign partners. _The reports were approved by the military
's Federal Service for Technical and Export Control_, says Kudryavtsev's
attorney, Ivan Pavlov, a prominent human rights lawyer.

Herman Deconinck, who handles the von Karman Institute's foreign relations,
notes that _all references in the Russian reports had been published in the
open literature_."

~~~
dang
> Please, read the article before posting your usual whataboutism

That sort of swipe breaks the HN guidelines and is not allowed here. Would you
please review
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and stick to the rules when posting, regardless of how wrong someone is or you
feel they are?

Also, please keep canned arguments like "whataboutism" off HN. They're a form
of labeling, which the site guidelines refers to as "calling names", rather
than actually making an argument. That one in particular
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20whataboutism&sort=byDate&type=comment)).

------
ehvatum
“FSB's decision to classify the work came _5 years after the EU project
ended_. The “absolutely illicit retroactive approach … increases the
vulnerability” of Russian scientists working in areas that might have military
or other sensitive applications, says Boris Altshuler, a theoretical physicist
and human rights activist at the Russian Academy of Sciences's P.N. Lebedev
Physical Institute.”

Yikes.

